# Alle ebenen Auswählen?



## Zeitgeist (15. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich versuch mich grad am Tutorial des Polaroids. Und dazu müsste man an einer Stelle "Alle Ebenen auswählen" um dann das Bild zu drehen. Jetzt hab ich schon gegoogelt und alles mögliche versucht (PS7) aber ich krieg das nicht hin.

Link zum Tutorial: 

http://www.pstut.com/tutorial-realistic-photo-print.html

mfg, Zeitgeist


----------



## hermiohr (15. April 2007)

Hallo Zeitgeist,

drücke und halte die Strg Taste dann kann man mehrere Ebenen auswählen.

Gruß Hermiohr


----------



## Zeitgeist (15. April 2007)

Hab ich schon probiert das funktioniert aber nicht wirklich, es bleibt nur eine Ebene (blau) marktiert in der Ebenenauswahl und wenn ich versuche mit Strg mehrer zu markieren dann markiert er von mehreren Ebenen, aber wenn ich nachher was anwenden will mit STRG+T z.B. dann wirkt sich das ja doch wieder nur auf eine Ebene aus.


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. April 2007)

Da du noch mit Photoshop 7 arbeitest, solltest du in der Ebenenpalette versuchen, die Ebenen zu verbinden (via Kettensymbol links neben der Ebenenminiatur).

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Zeitgeist (16. April 2007)

Hrhr, mit der Kette gehts. Obwohl ich eigentlich dachte das schon ausprobiert zu haben.

danke


----------

